# Java Quellcode zu Syntaxbaum



## Nimlot (9. Feb 2009)

Kennt jemand für Java eine Klassenbibliothek, welche eine Java-Quelltextdatei einließt und diese Parst/Scant und anschließend in eine interne Darstellung als Syntaxbaum umwandelt, auf den man Zugriff hat.

Meine bisherigen Recherchen blieben erfolglos. So wie ich es verstanden habe bieten Frameworkds wie CUP, JFLEX nur die Möglichkeit wenn man eine eigene Syntax erstellen möchte.


----------



## schalentier (9. Feb 2009)

Ich wuerd SableCC nehmen. Das generiert dir Lexer/Parser, die deine Sprachfiles in einen getypten AST umwandeln. Einen solchen kannste dann mit verschiedenen Visitor-Implementierungen durchwandern, verarbeiten, whatever.

Eine Java1.5-Sprachdefinition ist auch dabei, wenn dir das reicht (http://sablecc.org/wiki/GrammarPage)


----------



## Wildcard (9. Feb 2009)

Eins der Standardtools dafür ist ANTLR. Die fertige Java 6 Grammatik gibt es direkt obendrauf. Du kannst auch bestehende AST Implementierungen verwenden, zum Beispiel den AST von Eclipse.


----------



## Nimlot (9. Feb 2009)

Super, danke für Eure Tipps! Das hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter!


----------

